# Novadex xt



## A stan (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 16 and I have been taking novadex st for about a week now cuz I dnt want to get into all the pro hormone crap at my age. I have noticed more energy and a little more fullness i'm jus worried if there is going to be any future side effects or if it's even healthy?


----------



## nni (Jun 5, 2009)

well that is extremely dumb of you. first off, understand that a prohormone and a steroid are essentially the same thing. taking them under 23 is just collossaly stupid. on top of that novedex xt is not a prohormone, it is an ai. supressing any hormones at the age of 16 it a decision that could plague you for the rest of your life. i suggest you stop immediately and throw it out.


----------



## A stan (Jun 5, 2009)

Ya I know that prohormones and steroids are basically the same that's why I'm not even messing with them

Ok I have heard many mixed reveiws about it and most people have said it's fine to take that at my age so I tried it but I will stop taking it thanks for the advice oh and any more advice on supps? I take protein and have a fairly clean diet is there any other stuff that's healthy to take at my age?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

A stan said:


> ...and most people have said it's fine to take that at my age so I tried it...



really? I suggest that you stop listening to these people then.


----------



## nni (Jun 5, 2009)

A stan said:


> Ya I know that prohormones and steroids are basically the same that's why I'm not even messing with them
> 
> Ok I have heard many mixed reveiws about it and most people have said it's fine to take that at my age so I tried it but I will stop taking it thanks for the advice oh and any more advice on supps? I take protein and have a fairly clean diet is there any other stuff that's healthy to take at my age?



the bottle says 21+

at 16, creatine and protein is the only thing you should be messing with.


----------



## A stan (Jun 5, 2009)

alright thanks i will stop taking that stuff and stick to protein and creatine...any specific kinds of creatine u recomend?


----------



## A stan (Jun 5, 2009)

Prince:
ya i def wnt haha


----------



## Doppelganger (Jun 5, 2009)

A stan said:


> alright thanks i will stop taking that stuff and stick to protein and creatine...any specific kinds of creatine u recomend?



Plain old Monohydrate will do you well.


----------



## koz (Aug 21, 2010)

i would stop taking it. to young to be on it


----------



## nni (Aug 22, 2010)

koz said:


> i would stop taking it. to young to be on it



only a year late.


----------



## scottie350 (Aug 28, 2010)

nni said:


> supressing any hormones at the age of 16 it a decision that could plague you for the rest of your life. i suggest you stop immediately and throw it out.



agreedd


----------

